# Cubes at Deal Extreme, Worth It?



## MangoTangoFox (May 6, 2009)

...


----------



## MaO (May 6, 2009)

They have a genuine C4Y purple cube, I bought it and I love it.
I heard the other diy cubes are type C


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 6, 2009)

The one I bought was really bad


----------



## MangoTangoFox (May 6, 2009)

...


----------



## spdcbr (May 6, 2009)

Get a rubik's brand and sand it down.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 6, 2009)

I remember someone saying that one of the megaminxs was good quality. Not sure which one though.

I personally think that a void cube is a waste of money. You can take the center stickers off of a 3x3 and it is the same thing. They cost 20 dollars. Two 3x3s (pretty much) cost as much as a 6x6.


----------



## MangoTangoFox (May 6, 2009)

*...*


----------



## MangoTangoFox (May 6, 2009)

*...*


----------



## mati rubik (May 6, 2009)

I bought 4x4 (all types), 5x5 (meffert's clone and "eastsheen"), 3x3 DIY ( type "c" and c4y) and another cubes yesterday


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 6, 2009)

4x4x4 with fat tiles and 3x3x3 DIY kits are "worth it"


----------



## MangoTangoFox (May 6, 2009)

...


----------



## crazyasianskills (May 7, 2009)

Get a universal remote too, its like 2 bucks. You can screw with your teachers at school. 

I got the void and the c4y diy too. I thought the void was real, but apparently its not. Also there is a Mini Maru 3x3 cube or something like that, I got that too.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 7, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> Get a universal remote too, its like 2 bucks. You can screw with your teachers at school.



and somehow this never occurred to me before


----------



## abr71310 (May 7, 2009)

I bought three of the 3x3x3 DIY Brain Teaser kits (the black ones, they were $6.36 individually, but since I bought three it was like $5.29 + $1.70 for registered tracking), and the first one I built sucked (I liked it, but didn't LOVE it), but the second one is AMAZINGLY WICKED.

It's WAY better than either of my Edisons, Type As, Type Cs, DianShengs, for both OH and 2H...

In fact, the first solve I did, since there was no pops and lockups was an instant 17.73...
Today, after school when I came home, I did 5 solves and the last one was a 16.90, PLL skip -- my F2L was still done in 13 seconds, which is insanely fast for a noob like me... :\

Get at least one of these... lube the pieces individually, as outlined in Badmephisto's Cube Lube experiment (Use CRC, imo it's better and it made this cube GREAT), then lube the core and build it. Let it dry for about 3 hours then sticker it, and voila, a perfect cube.


----------



## Jai (May 7, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> I bought three of the 3x3x3 DIY Brain Teaser kits (the black ones, they were $6.36 individually, but since I bought three it was like $5.29 + $1.70 for registered tracking), and the first one I built sucked (I liked it, but didn't LOVE it), but the second one is AMAZINGLY WICKED.
> 
> It's WAY better than either of my Edisons, Type As, Type Cs, DianShengs, for both OH and 2H...



http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16433
That, right? If so, placebo effect ftw  - That's a Type C.


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 7, 2009)

I have quite a lot of the puzzles available at DX - the Type-C cubes are very good and I narrowly prefer them over the purple C4U I have. The Maru Mini is great fun too.

Take a browse through anything labelled "IQ puzzle" at DX to see what's on offer and ask questions specific to the SKU.


----------



## cookingfat (May 7, 2009)

msemtd said:


> I have quite a lot of the puzzles available at DX - the Type-C cubes are very good and I narrowly prefer them over the purple C4U I have. The Maru Mini is great fun too.
> 
> Take a browse through anything labelled "IQ puzzle" at DX to see what's on offer and ask questions specific to the SKU.




wow, you prefer the Type C over the purple C4U?

I have both and much prefer the feel of the C4U. Very slurpy and smooth and hardly pops. After lubing the Type C it made it 'sticky', also it seems to pop more and feels cheaper than the C4U. I find it much noiser too. 

This really makes me want a black C4U cube as the purple one marginally increases my times due to recognition. 

But I suppose it's personal preference.


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 7, 2009)

The purple C4U is real fast and real smooth but the edges are "sharper" meaning they bind up more -- I can cut corners better on my Type-C's (best of all for cutting corners without pops are my puzl DIY cubes).

I prefer the C4U for OH though


----------



## shelley (May 7, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I personally think that a void cube is a waste of money. You can take the center stickers off of a 3x3 and it is the same thing.



Uh, not really. You think someone just took the center stickers off a 3x3 and doubled the price? (btw, the cheaper void cubes sold at DX are crappy knockoffs and are stiff as hell)

I mean, as far as puzzle mechanism goes it's the same thing, but that's not why people want a void cube.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 7, 2009)

I am not a complete idiot. I know what a void cube is. I was saying that solving it is the same thing as solving a 3x3 without the center stickers.


----------



## shelley (May 7, 2009)

But the novelty factor is what makes people want a void cube. That's what people are paying for. If you don't want it that's fine, but it isn't a waste of money just because puzzle-wise it's the equivalent of something cheaper. That's like saying the pillowed mastermorphix is a waste of money because it's the same thing as a 3x3.


----------



## tlm1992 (May 7, 2009)

I got the 6.36$ C-cube from DX, it was really good, but the screws kept unscrewing themselves -.- so i changed the core to a C4Y, and it works (almost) perfect


----------



## pentrixter (May 7, 2009)

shelley said:


> But the novelty factor is what makes people want a void cube. That's what people are paying for. If you don't want it that's fine, but it isn't a waste of money just because puzzle-wise it's the equivalent of something cheaper. That's like saying the pillowed mastermorphix is a waste of money because it's the same thing as a 3x3.


Dude, calm the eff down. It's his own personal opinion. You guys are judging things from a completely different criteria. He's looking at it from a functional point of view and you seem to be focusing on novelty. So yea, it would be a waste of money for him and he said that.

Back to the main topic, C4U locks up too much but is otherwise a great cube. I prefer the type C.

Watch out for DX cubes though. My friend and I bought Cs at the same time from DX. Mine was missing a corner piece when it came and my friend had a broken edge piece. I mean, I'm pretty sure we just got unlucky, but I'm just saying DX's handling may not be so good. I contacted customer service and they're still dealing with it now. They're pretty slow though.


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 7, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > But the novelty factor is what makes people want a void cube. That's what people are paying for. If you don't want it that's fine, but it isn't a waste of money just because puzzle-wise it's the equivalent of something cheaper. That's like saying the pillowed mastermorphix is a waste of money because it's the same thing as a 3x3.
> ...



SHE isn't a dude, and also, why should she calm down? Nothing in that post indicates aggressiveness, or anything like it.


----------



## pentrixter (May 7, 2009)

There's no female equivalent of dude. Well, maybe dudette, but that's outdated. I really wanted to use dude, so I used it. You didn't pick on my using "You guys".

You know how sometimes you read a post and you imagine the person saying what he or she wrote? Well, when I read that post, she sounded slightly belligerent. So I used calm down. Calm the eff down was just for comic effect and I liked the phrase.


----------



## iggyzizzle (May 7, 2009)

I don't know what happened to you guys, but my C4U really doesn't lock up at all (after I lubing it with Jig-A-Loo, of course). I strongly prefer it over a Type C any day.

DX is known to make errors. Personally, I have ordered many things off DX and have never had any problems. I ordered an Acekard 2 off DX for my DS and everything went fine, but some people on GBA forums said that they received the wrong card, their card had the sticker for some other card on it, etc. I recently ordered a Maru Mini and had no problems with my order and have had no problems with the quality of the cube.


----------



## Razorwolf (May 7, 2009)

I bought the extended 3x3x5 and truncated "ball" cube from DX. They are not great, but definately worth the low prices.


----------



## sub20times (May 9, 2009)

Although it's not a cube they do have a decent quality vinyl-stickered megaminx for $8.44 no shipping. With a lot of jig-a-loo this can be pretty good for speedsolving. There's also an extended 3x3x5 for $3.99 no shipping that's also very good with jigaloo-I have no idea how they can sell this stuff so cheap.


----------



## felix (May 9, 2009)

If you get a type C, be sure not to sand the center caps too much. Otherwise, they will fall off all the time like mine.

I find the glow in the dark type C a bit sticky. It stays sticky even if you lube it.


----------



## Ellis (May 9, 2009)

felix said:


> If you get a type C, be sure not to sand the center caps too much. Otherwise, they will fall off all the time like mine.



Why would you sand the center caps at all?


----------



## pentrixter (May 9, 2009)

lol my thoughts exactly. But I think it's because the type C center caps are a b1tch to take on and off. I just use a knife to take it off though... it's a hassle but it's not that hard.


----------



## panyan (May 9, 2009)

Ellis said:


> felix said:
> 
> 
> > If you get a type C, be sure not to sand the center caps too much. Otherwise, they will fall off all the time like mine.
> ...



that little nobule on one side from manufacturing?


----------



## Ellis (May 9, 2009)

My C caps were always easy to take off. The A caps are hard for me though.



panyan said:


> that little nobule on one side from manufacturing?


what?


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 9, 2009)

Ellis said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > that little nobule on one side from manufacturing?
> ...



Flash perhaps - remnants of the plastic moulding process.


----------



## felix (May 10, 2009)

Because if you don't sand them they are impossible to fit.


----------



## Ellis (May 10, 2009)

I dunno where you guys are getting your type-Cs at. My type-C caps are some of the easiest caps to take off. In fact, the _are_ the easiest, by far.


----------



## panyan (May 10, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > panyan said:
> ...



thats what i meant, but forgot the word


----------



## abr71310 (May 10, 2009)

I bought the $6.36 cubes (3 of them at BULKRATE discount), and the first one I built (it's on my keyboard atm) was a POC (piece of crap); the other two are amazingly good!!

I individually lubed the pieces and purposely took like 2 and a half hours to adjust the tension in the screws but it's a very well-balanced speedcube -- I gave one to my brother and used the other to make a hybrid with my Type A -- I ended up getting an 18.40 using that cube, and that's (right now) my 3rd lowest time EVER (the other two being 16.40 and 17.73, both set with the "Type C" alone, not hybridized, from DX).

All in all, they're good cubes, you just have to know what to do with them.


----------



## Vulosity (May 10, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> I bought the $6.36 cubes (3 of them at BULKRATE discount), and the first one I built (it's on my keyboard atm) was a POC (piece of crap); the other two are amazingly good!!
> 
> I individually lubed the pieces and purposely took like 2 and a half hours to adjust the tension in the screws but it's a very well-balanced speedcube -- I gave one to my brother and used the other to make a hybrid with my Type A -- I ended up getting an 18.40 using that cube, and that's (right now) my 3rd lowest time EVER (the other two being 16.40 and 17.73, both set with the "Type C" alone, not hybridized, from DX).
> 
> All in all, they're good cubes, you just have to know what to do with them.



Better than Edison? I'd like to know because these cubes are way cheaper than Edisons.


----------



## Tetris Cube (May 10, 2009)

So you can take it out faster.  Maybe you should lube it too.


----------

